# Wired 2 Fish and Seaguar Giveaway



## fender66 (Oct 7, 2015)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoats sponsor, *Wired2Fish* along with Seaguar.

Enter for a chance to win the new Denny Brauer Signature Series Flippin' line from Seaguar.

Denny Brauer, the king of flippin', knows a thing or two about what makes the best line for flipping and pitching. He's made a career of it.
Seaguar listened to him and this year introduced two new lines especially for this techinque. He wanted a durable yet supple line and also wanted a black line for darker water applications. It's called Seaguar Denny Brauer Flippin' line and comes in both a braid for super heavy applications and 100% fluorocarbon for clear water and a more finicky bite. Both say Seaguar so you know they stand up to the test.
For our latest giveaway we are giving you a chance to win a spool of both types. One spool of 65-pound black Flippin' Braid and one spool of clear 25-pound Flippin' Fluoro. How flippin' cool is that?
This giveaway ends October 20th, 2015. One entry per person please. 5 winners. Good luck!

https://www.scout.com/outdoors/wired2fish/story/1595170-denny-brauer-seaguar-flippin-line-giveaway?


----------

